# Tracker EK SE Second Leisure Battery



## 114691 (Jul 22, 2008)

We have just bought the Tracker EK [2007 model] and are planning our use of it around having work done on our house and being abroad for a short while in September plus getting alarms and other 'bits & pices' sorted out.

However, as soon as we can we plan to get out and about - we have all the equipment etc BUT - having read all the various posts about same type battery and same rating [AH - 85, 100,110 etc] and having looked at the battery compartment we are not sure we can see that another [especially a 110AH] would fit in [even beside the existing 85AH].

We have ordered the cable [thanks to the posting herein pointing me in exactly the right direction] for a second battery and we notice that AutoTrail offer a 110 second leisure battery as an option - so where do they fit it?

We [my navigator and me (the mere driver)] really do want to be able to use the vehicle throughout the year and see a second battery as an absolute must-have.

Any, and all, help/advice gladly read and taken note of.

Many thanks
sinden


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi sinden

My advice would be to fit a good solar panel instead.

We have an 85w panel and have just completed 7 days without hook-up using satellite TV and laptop extensively (three or four hours a day) without a hitch - and the weather hasn't been that good either, some days with only an hour or two of sunshine. The other good tip is to change over to LED light bulbs, the less current you use the less dependent on the battery you are.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

We use our Autotrail Tracker EKS all year round. We only use a single 110a battery and find that enough. But then it doesn't take much power to open a bottle of wine, recline in a comfy chair, talk to the dog, and reminisce on the day. Why not have some time away yourselves before spending the extra £100 and see how things go with a single leisure battery. Roll on next weekend when we are away again.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*AutoTrail*



gaspode said:


> Hi sinden
> 
> My advice would be to fit a good solar panel instead.
> 
> ...


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

On the 2007/08 vans the spare battery does fit next to the existing one in the off side skirt locker.

A second leisure battery will cost you a good 5-6 hundred pounds less than a solar panel and depending on how you use you van be more than adequate. Our 2008 Cheyenne 660 will live for at least 4 days without moving on both 110 AMP batteries. We have the flip down telly on, pump for washing etc and the LED lights in an evening and have had no problem with power.

As for your on board charger, it kicks in whenever you start the engine, and I have been told by a firm that fits solar panels that all I will have to do on day 5 is go for a drive around for about an hour and the batteries will be back up to full again. 

Use your van for a while before spending your cash on kit that you might never need.


----------



## fransgrandad (Dec 7, 2007)

*AutoTrail*



Annsman said:


> On the 2007/08 vans the spare battery does fit next to the existing one in the off side skirt locker.
> 
> A second leisure battery will cost you a good 5-6 hundred pounds less than a solar panel and depending on how you use you van be more than adequate. Our 2008 Cheyenne 660 will live for at least 4 days without moving on both 110 AMP batteries. We have the flip down telly on, pump for washing etc and the LED lights in an evening and have had no problem with power.
> 
> As for your on board charger, it kicks in whenever you start the engine, and I have been told by a firm that fits solar panels that all I will have to do on day 5 is go for a drive around for about an hour and the batteries will be back up to full again.Use your van for a while before spending your cash on kit that you might never need.


You pay your money and make your choice, speak to Simon Butt he does know the answers and will give sound advice.

Les.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

No argument there Les! I think getting as many viewpoints as possible before committing your credit card is always the best policy. 

Another thing to check before any of us starts fixing or adding stuff to our vans is we have enough spare payload to then be able to get in it and drive it away with all these gizmos attached


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

We find having two leisure batteries and a solar panel great and can spend a week or more without moving.

The other good thing about having a solar panel and a battery master is that it will help to keep the engine battery topped up as well. especially on the new Fiat Ducato's that seem to drain more power when not used for awhile.


----------

